#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Σύνδεση δικτυωτής δοκού επί δοκού

## SMBD

---

----------


## vmaniad

Δηλαδή έχεις άνοιγμα 11.30 στην ασθενή πλευρά των υποστηλωμάτων, χωρίς χιαστί?
βγαίνουν οιέλεγχοι μετακινησεων?

----------


## vmaniad

> Ναι μπορώ να το χωρίσω και στα τέσσερα.
> 
> Οριζόντια μετατόπιση να την ελέγξω με h/300 ?


Αφού οριζίντια έχεις 2cm και ύψος 6m (αν θυμάμαι καλά), τότε είσαι οριακά.... h/300=2cm.
Τον άνεμο τον υπολόγισες κατά ΕC ?

----------

iovo

----------


## palex

iovo στην φωτογραφία που έχεις κυκλώσει την ενωση των δύο δικτυωματων, εκει που αφαίρεσες την κολώνα, μηπως πρεπει να αλλαξεις και την φορά των διαγωνίων των δύο διαμήκων δικτυωματων που κατέληγαν σε αυτό? ωστε τα διαγώνια να συναντιώνται στο κατω πέλμα στο σημείο αυτό που πλεον είναι στο μέσον του ανοίγματος και όχι σε στήριξη?
Αν και απο ότι καταλαβα βρήκες τελείως διαφορετική λύση.

----------


## Evan

για δεν κάνεις σταυρό στα υπ/τα αφού δεν βάζεις χιαστί;

----------


## brutagon

την περίπτωση κοιλοδοκού και σύνδεση με τυφλούς κοχλίες την εξετάζεις ή είναι too much?

----------

iovo

----------


## brutagon

άρα στη λειτουργικότητα είσαι ακόμα πιο κάτω...
από ότι είδα στην εικόνα, είσαι ισχυρός ψηλά οπότε νομίζω ότι καλά είναι...
Πάντως δοκίμασε ενα ΗΕΒ υποστύλωμα...νομίζω θα σου χρειαστεί στις συνδέσεις

----------


## palex

> σύνδεση με τυφλούς κοχλίες


Sorry αλλα τι εννούμε τυφλούς κοχλίες?

----------


## Xάρης

Αυτό καταλαβαίνω και εγώ αλλά είναι δυνατόν να κρατηθεί μόνο από το σπείρωμα;

----------


## brutagon

υπάρχουν 2 τεχνικές... το flowdrill (δεν μπορεί να γίνει από κανένα εργοστάσιο στην ελλάδα) και ο κολαούζος  (θερμό-ψυχρό αντίστοιχα)

ουσιαστικά δημιουργεί σπείρωμα στο πέλμα της κοιλοδοκού...το flowdrill είναι σαφώς ποιοτικότερο γιατί καθώς γίνεται η διάνοιξη της οπής ψύχεται στο εσωτερικό της κοιλοδοκού το υλικό που αφαιρείται και δίνει μεγαλύτερο σπείρωμα...βέβαια όπως είπε ο Χάρης μπορεί το σπείρωμα να μη φτάνει, οπότε μπαίνουν λεπίδες στα πέλματα οι οποίες έχουν και αυτές οπές με σπείρωμα και μεγαλώνει το μήκος...
με την τοποθέτηση των λεπίδων η αντοχή της σύνδεσης αυξάνει γύρω στο 900%

----------

iovo

----------

